# My budgie is losing feathers around her eyes



## BSPE (Nov 19, 2021)

My female budgie is losing feathers around her eyes what should I do?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That depends on the reason for the feather loss. If it is not due to molting then the bird should be seen by an avian vet, it could be she has an eye or sinus infection, is the eye area swollen or red or does it have a discharge?


----------



## BSPE (Nov 19, 2021)

It's just feather loss no swollen eyes or discharge She was born with red eyes so
But her poop is dry like small rocks

And she tries to scratch her head


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please post pictures so we can see the problem. *


----------



## BSPE (Nov 19, 2021)

Her poop looks like this 
I wasn't able to take a picture of her since she is inside with her children 
They got children again


----------



## BSPE (Nov 19, 2021)

She looks like this
(This isn't her but a picture I found on google)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*First of all, why did you allow your budgies to double clutch? 
This is NOT at all healthy for your birds and you have put the female's health at extreme risk by doing so.

What are you feeding the adult birds?*
*Are you providing a good calcium supplement in addition to a cuttle bone and mineral block? Calcivet and Calciboost are good choices.
How many eggs/chicks are in this clutch?
What did you do with the chicks from the last clutch?
How many of those chicks survived?
Is the nest box you are using wooden with a proper concave bottom?
What are you using as bedding? You should be using aspen or pine shavings.
How large is the cage?
Are there any other budgies in the cage in addition to the two that bred and this clutch of chicks?
Could the father (or other adult budgies) in the cage be plucking her feathers?
How long has she looked like this?*
*Is the beak and cere scaly?*


----------



## BSPE (Nov 19, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *First of all, why did you allow your budgies to double clutch?
> This is NOT at all healthy for your birds and you have put the female's health at extreme risk by doing so.
> 
> What are you feeding the adult birds?*
> ...


1 - I did what you guys told me in the last thread to move things around and cover them so they don't mate but they mated and got 4 eggs 3 hatched 1 still didn't hatch
2 - I feed them seeds and sometimes lettuce or some fruit yes I do give them calcium blocks
3 - 3 chicks 1 egg
4 - The mother abandoned them so I had to take care of them there was only one left but he died at almost 2 months old from a problem in his kidney
5 - None
6 - Yes it's wooden with a concave bottom
7 - I use shavings
8 - about 60x60cm
9 - No only 2 budgies and the chicks
10 - They kiss a lot
11 - I saw her like this today
12 - No her beak is not cere scaly


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You should have separated the male and the female as soon the chicks reached three and one-half weeks of age.
Make sure you do so with this clutch. IF the female lays another egg after these chicks reach three weeks, dispose of it immediately.
Eggs are not viable until they are incubated for several days. Your female cannot be subjected to another round of laying for a third clutch.

The diet you are giving them is not sufficient for good nutrition. You need to give them pellets and additional vegetables as well as the calcium supplement as I advised in the last post.
A Healthy Diet for your Budgie
Quality Seed Mix
CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses
Safe Foods for Budgies
The Truth about GRIT

How old is the chick at this time?
Are you certain the other three eggs are fertile?

Have you been checking the female and the nest box daily? 
Was the area around her eye like that yesterday?
Are you cleaning the nest box regularly?
Is the food right outside the nest box so the hen can get to it easily?
Is the male feeding the female?
Is the female caring for the hatched chick and incubating the 3 eggs at this time?*


----------



## BSPE (Nov 19, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *You should have separated the male and the female as soon the chicks reached three and one-half weeks of age.
> Make sure you do so with this clutch. IF the female lays another egg after these chicks reach three weeks, dispose of it immediately.
> Eggs are not viable until they are incubated for several days. Your female cannot be subjected to another round of laying for a third clutch.
> 
> ...


1 - The chicks are
8 Days old
6 Days old
3 Days old
1 Egg
2 - I'm not sure the last egg is fertile
3 - Yes I have been checking them daily
4 - I wasn't able to see the eye yesterday i saw the other side where it's normal
5 - Haven't cleaned it this week since the babies are inside
6 - Yes the food is outside the nest box she can get to it easily
7 - Yes the male is feeding the mother
8 - Yes she is taking care of the chicks and the egg


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Was the eye like that the day before yesterday? 

I'm trying to determine if this happened all at once. If so, the father my be plucking her.
If not, she may have either a nutritional insufficiency, BPFD (viral infection highly contagious among birds) or mites.

Do you have an Avian Vet?*


----------



## BSPE (Nov 19, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Was the eye like that the day before yesterday?
> 
> I'm trying to determine if this happened all at once. If so, the father my be plucking her.
> If not, she may have either a nutritional insufficiency, BPFD (viral infection highly contagious among birds) or mites.
> ...


Yes there is an Avian vet nearby


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*And, how was the female’s feathers around her eye two days ago?*


----------



## BSPE (Nov 19, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *And, how was the female’s feathers around her eye two days ago?*


It was fine


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Then the male may well be plucking her. 
Has he been aggressive toward her in the past?
Are you ready to step in to help care for this clutch if he needs to be removed from that cage?*


----------



## BSPE (Nov 19, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Then the male may well be plucking her.
> Has he been aggressive toward her in the past?
> Are you ready to step in to help care for this clutch if he needs to be removed from that cage?*


He has been kissing and sometimes fighting her
I could use some help taking care of them I have some experience


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to separate him into a different cage right away if he’s been fighting with her at all. 
He can seriously injure or kill her. 

If you have not yet done so, read ALL of the stickies at the top of the breeding section of the forum. 
Then, if you have specific questions, ask them in this thread. *


----------



## BSPE (Nov 19, 2021)

Do you think it could be because of her scratching her head? 
+
What about her Rocky poop?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No I do not believe the problem is just from scratching, although that may exacerbate the issue. 

Your bird is not well and she is not drinking enough. There are issues which need to be addressed by an Avian Vet. 

Can you get the entire cage, including the nest box and chicks into the Avian Vet?*


----------



## BSPE (Nov 19, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *No I do not believe the problem is just from scratching, although that may exacerbate the issue.
> 
> Your bird is not well and she is not drinking enough. There are issues which need to be addressed by an Avian Vet.
> 
> Can you get the entire cage, including the nest box and chicks into the Avian Vet?*


She is drinking water but I'm unable to bring the whole family to the vet


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Then call the Avian Vet, explain the situation and ask for assistance.*


----------



## BSPE (Nov 19, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Then call the Avian Vet, explain the situation and ask for assistance.*


Will do


----------



## BSPE (Nov 19, 2021)

Hey!
So sorry for the sudden disappearance but my aunt got into a car accident and I was with her in the hospital for a few days
About the vet
All the birds are healthy and the mother was a bit dehydrated


----------



## BSPE (Nov 19, 2021)

I just got tested positive for covid-19
Is this bad for my birds?
Can they get covid too?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear you have tested positive, I hope you recover soon. 

In the meantime, here is a thread to answer your questions about the subject that was recently discussed: 









covid


hello, i dont have covid (for now, at least) but i was just wondering, if i do get covid would i need to wear a mask when interacting with my budgies / when going near to their cage for their safety ? would there be a risk of them getting ill too ?




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## BSPE (Nov 19, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> I'm sorry to hear you have tested positive, I hope you recover soon.
> 
> In the meantime, here is a thread to answer your questions about the subject that was recently discussed:
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## BSPE (Nov 19, 2021)

You can close the thread if you want you've answered all my questions
And the mother bird is fine her feathers are back


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry to hear you have COVID and hope you have a full and speedy recovery.

Please be sure you do not allow this bird to have another clutch.*


----------

